# Have old Tivo with lifetime subscription - what are my options



## dkreifus (Mar 27, 2006)

So... many years ago, when the Tivo came out with the lifetime subscription, I purchased one. (early-mid 2000s?)

Times changed and I stopped using it a few years ago. It's still in working order. But I have no idea what I can do with it now. I know it was a customer lifetime plan, not the new hardware lifetime plans that they switched to.

So... what can I do with this thing?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

To know what, if any, options you may have, you will need to post the Tivo Model number.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dkreifus said:


> So... many years ago, when the Tivo came out with the lifetime subscription, I purchased one. (early-mid 2000s?)
> 
> Times changed and I stopped using it a few years ago. It's still in working order. But I have no idea what I can do with it now. I know it was a customer lifetime plan, not the new hardware lifetime plans that they switched to.
> 
> So... what can I do with this thing?


TiVo never had customer lifetime plans although since they were not clear about that originally, they did grandfather some original Series 1 units if lifetime was purchased before January 20/21, 2000 and allow 1 free lifetime transfer to a new TiVo.

So first question is which TiVo do you have (what's the serial number) and when exactly did you purchase the lifetime service for it?

Scott


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

If you were pre-2000 (or whatever that cutoff date was) you get one free transfer to a newer unit ($5xx value).
If later, you can only pray that they offer a promotion where they let you transfer for a $99 fee. They recently ran these but you needed to be transferring from a Premier so that wouldn't help.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

As stated above by others, you need to give us much more information to help you.

But no matter what, if your box is a S3 or newer, it is wise for you to connect that box up and let it connect home to the mother ship every month or two just to keep any options open - those low-price upgrade offers we saw last year all were limited to boxes that had connected to TiVo within the prior year (meaning they only wanted to extend the offer for boxes that were really being used, not just left in the attic). And of course you need to keep your TiVo account in good standing for the box to maintain its Lifetime status or to facilitate a transfer if you want to sell it.

If you have a Series 1 box, it ain't gonna work, period, and you only option is to try to work with TiVo to get that expensive Lifetime sub transferred to a current model.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

V7Goose said:


> As stated above by others, you need to give us much more information to help you.
> 
> But no matter what, if your box is a S3 or newer, it is wise for you to connect that box up and let it connect home to the mother ship every month or two just to keep any options open - those low-price upgrade offers we saw last year all were limited to boxes that had connected to TiVo within the prior year (meaning they only wanted to extend the offer for boxes that were really being used, not just left in the attic). And of course you need to keep your TiVo account in good standing for the box to maintain its Lifetime status or to facilitate a transfer if you want to sell it.
> 
> If you have a Series 1 box, it ain't gonna work, period, and you only option is to try to work with TiVo to get that expensive Lifetime sub transferred to a current model.


And, IMHO for a Series 1 box, don't give up--escalate to a supervisor if needed, and/or file a dispute with TiVo under its dispute resolution policy. You paid for the service without limitation (and others have had success).


----------



## dkreifus (Mar 27, 2006)

Working on getting a picture. Thanks for the input


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Based on the purchase time frame it's a Series 1 unit. A couple years ago TiVo discontinued S1 unit support completely and offered everyone who had a lifetime S1, that had actually connected to the service in the last 6 months, a $75 Visa card or a deal on a lifetime Bolt. You missed out on that deal so now it's worthless. You "might" be able to get TiVo to offer you some sort of deal on a new unit, but I doubt it.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

The answer is already no before you ask. So, you might as well ask.

What's the worst they can say? No. So ask anyway.

It's amazing all the stuff people have told me wouldn't work, or happen, that actually did work out. Push back, ask, be nice.

Good luck.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Based on the purchase time frame it's a Series 1 unit. A couple years ago TiVo discontinued S1 unit support completely and offered everyone who had a lifetime S1, that had actually connected to the service in the last 6 months, a $75 Visa card or a deal on a lifetime Bolt. You missed out on that deal so now it's worthless. You "might" be able to get TiVo to offer you some sort of deal on a new unit, but I doubt it.





rdrrepair said:


> The answer is already no before you ask. So, you might as well ask.
> 
> What's the worst they can say? No. So ask anyway.
> 
> ...


^ This. I remain of the position that service for the lifetime of the box is for the lifetime of the box (opinions vary), and that TiVo should do something when ending service earlier. And it has, including when a user has brought this issue up and pursued it steadfastly in negotiations.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Being a series1 owner myself, who did purchase lifetime around December of 2000 from a gift card carousel at Sears at the same time that I purchased my SVR2000 Sony. Looking back I'm surprised it took me a few months to hook it up.

I can tell you that TiVo 100% sold their units with lifetime on the device if purchased separately. I also could have purchased several gift cards for $99 and activated any TiVo no matter what the current price was for lifetime, just like a forever stamp.

TiVo also sold some units with lifetime service included but it only had 2-3 days of guide data. They offered an upgrade to the full 2 weeks for an additional fee. $49 might be what I remember but I never owned one so I'm not sure of that price.

No where did anyone say that lifetime was only included if I connected to the service to keep my lifetime current or active. It was for the lifetime of that device.

I've got several series2 units in a family summer residence and if I go to that house and TiVo decided not to honor their commitment to me I'd have a problem with it. I wouldn't get upset if they didn't want to give me a discounted offer on new unit because I didn't connect within a certain period.

In regards to my S1. TiVo offered me a new unit with a lifetime transfer and I took it knowing full well what I was getting, or losing depending on your point of view.

TiVo has always treated me completely fair in their offerings to get me out of their liability. I've got nothing to complain about. 

Your Mileage May Vary.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

rdrrepair said:


> ...
> No where did anyone say that lifetime was only included if I connected to the service to keep my lifetime current or active. It was for the lifetime of that device.
> ...


The dialing in requirement was only to enable that device to be eligible for a promotional transfer. TiVo would announce a transfer deal on 3/1/xx and say that the unit had to have dialed in sometime during the 12 month period ending 2/1/xx. The reason was that they only wanted active devices to be eligible for the transfer promotion.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

dkreifus said:


> So... many years ago, when the Tivo came out with the lifetime subscription, I purchased one. (early-mid 2000s?)
> 
> Times changed and I stopped using it a few years ago. It's still in working order. But I have no idea what I can do with it now. I know it was a customer lifetime plan, not the new hardware lifetime plans that they switched to.
> 
> So... what can I do with this thing?


I don't see where any Series 1 Tivo's have sold on ebay recently. It's probably not worth anything. Not sure if you could use it like a VCR to schedule manual recordings. The clock may not work correctly because the S1 can't connect to the Tivo server to set the clock.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

rdrrepair said:


> Being a series1 owner myself, who did purchase lifetime around December of 2000 from a gift card carousel at Sears at the same time that I purchased my SVR2000 Sony. Looking back I'm surprised it took me a few months to hook it up.
> 
> I can tell you that TiVo 100% sold their units with lifetime on the device if purchased separately. I also could have purchased several gift cards for $99 and activated any TiVo no matter what the current price was for lifetime, just like a forever stamp.
> 
> ...


The "lite" version of Lifetime, "TiVo Basic," could be upgraded to full Lifetime service by the payment of the then-current Lifetime charge. 


shwru980r said:


> I don't see where any Series 1 Tivo's have sold on ebay recently. It's probably not worth anything. Not sure if you could use it like a VCR to schedule manual recordings. The clock may not work correctly because the S1 can't connect to the Tivo server to set the clock.


The value would be, convincing TiVo that a Series 1 box purchased with Lifetime and still functional absent actions on TiVo's own end still should be honored in a fashion in accord with the original Lifetime purchase agreement, such as that mentioned above.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Mikeguy said:


> The "lite" version of Lifetime, "TiVo Basic," could be upgraded to full Lifetime service by the payment of the then-current Lifetime charge.
> 
> The value would be, convincing TiVo that a Series 1 box purchased with Lifetime and still functional absent actions on TiVo's own end still should be honored in a fashion in accord with the original Lifetime purchase agreement, such as that mentioned above.


But you can easily buy a Series 2 with lifetime service for $30 - $40 and get additional features not available on a Series 1. A series 1 can't be worth any more than a series 2.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

shwru980r said:


> But you can easily buy a Series 2 with lifetime service for $30 - $40 and get additional features not available on a Series 1. A series 1 can't be worth any more than a series 2.


Well, then, I guess that TiVo could supply that, to meet its Series 1 Lifetime contractual obligations.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dkreifus said:


> Working on getting a picture. Thanks for the input


So you haven't posted the serial number or the exact date that you purchased the lifetime service yet?

Scott


----------



## dkreifus (Mar 27, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> So you haven't posted the serial number or the exact date that you purchased the lifetime service yet?
> 
> Scott


Sorry, been busy. Attached


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

The photo is a 540 Series 2, which was from about 2005? If I knew of at promotions, I'd take one myself, as I have that same series with lifetime. I missed the last promotion due to it being off-line. It connects every week or so in case another offer comes out.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

lafos said:


> The photo is a 540 Series 2, which was from about 2005? If I knew of at promotions, I'd take one myself, as I have that same series with lifetime. I missed the last promotion due to it being off-line. *It connects every week or so in case another offer comes out.*


This.


----------



## dkreifus (Mar 27, 2006)

Luckily it is still hooked up. Just not watched often. The promo would be in the main screen right?


----------



## CaseyJ (Apr 26, 2017)

dkreifus said:


> Luckily it is still hooked up. Just not watched often. The promo would be in the main screen right?


No. The promos have come in emails, but not everyone with an eligible box receive the email. These forums are the best place to find out about the promos.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dkreifus said:


> Sorry, been busy. Attached


As others have mentioned that's a series 2 from around 2005 and the lifetime service is per device so your only hope is that TiVo offers another special for transferring lifetime to a new Bolt for S2 owners so make sure it continues to connect to TiVo and make sure you are getting mails from TiVo on the e-mail address registered with your TiVo account.

Scott


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> As others have mentioned that's a series 2 from around 2005 and the lifetime service is per device so your only hope is that TiVo offers another special for transferring lifetime to a new Bolt for S2 owners so make sure it continues to connect to TiVo and make sure you are getting mails from TiVo on the e-mail address registered with your TiVo account.


And make sure you are checking here--even if one is signed up for TiVo emails, some people don't receive them.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

The most recent promotion was only for transferring from a Premier which sucks since I am hoping for one that allows me to transfer from a S2. We'll need to hope for 1) another promotion and 2) that promotion isn't limited to Premiers.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ok, so now we know that you have a series 2. You can record OTA tv by using one of the "coupon converter" boxes or you can record cable tv with a basic cable box called a DTA - digital transport adapter.


> I know it was a customer lifetime plan, not the new hardware lifetime plans that they switched to.


And you are wrong about that. The clarification of lifetime was made in January 2000 and your Tivo was introduced 4 years later in 2004.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That is probably the sh!ttiest TiVo ever made. (Premiere is a close second) So if TiVo is offering any sort of upgrade promo you should take it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> *That is probably the sh!ttiest TiVo ever made. *(Premiere is a close second) So if TiVo is offering any sort of upgrade promo you should take it.


Interesting--why do you say that? My Series 2 (actually, a Toshiba Series 2 TiVo) still is up and running 12 years later and has been as reliable as a Roamio and Bolt.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> Interesting--why do you say that? My Series 2 (actually, a Toshiba Series 2 TiVo) still is up and running 12 years later and has been as reliable as a Roamio and Bolt.


It was seriously under powered compared to the previous S2 units. It also had this little TiVo sticker on the front that almost always fell off.

Which Toshiba unit did you have? The DVD player only version or the DVD writer version? The DVD player only one was based on previous hardware. The writer one was based on the 540 S2 hardware.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> It was seriously under powered compared to the previous S2 units. It also had this little TiVo sticker on the front that almost always fell off.
> 
> Which Toshiba unit did you have? The DVD player only version or the DVD writer version? The DVD player only one was based on previous hardware. The writer one was based on the 540 S2 hardware.


I have the DVD writer version--is that the lesser-powered S2 version? Fortunately for me, it's done its job (and having the DVD player/writer as part of the unit has been great--using the player with the TiVo peanut remote has been a joy, having TiVo-like functionality absent from much more advanced DVD players, which I really miss).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> I have the DVD writer version--is that the lesser-powered S2 version? Fortunately for me, it's done its job (and having the DVD player/writer as part of the unit has been great--using the player with the TiVo peanut remote has been a joy, having TiVo-like functionality absent from much more advanced DVD players, which I really miss).


Yeah that's the one with the same chipset as the 540 series S2. It was really under powered. It had laggy navigation and was actually slower then the previous generation hardware when transferring files via TiVoToGo, especially when using the wifi adapter.


----------



## dmayland78 (Oct 18, 2004)

Any word on a new promotion for lifetime subscription transfers? I have an HD box with lifetime I would love to transfer. Also, I have a Premiere XL which the HDMI output just went that I would transfer as well.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

dmayland78 said:


> Any word on a new promotion for lifetime subscription transfers? I have an HD box with lifetime I would love to transfer. Also, I have a Premiere XL which the HDMI output just went that I would transfer as well.


No active current active offers and no intel on future offers so the best we can do is wait/hope. Trying to transfer from an HD would require a second level of hoping that those would be eligible. The most recent offer was only offered to Premier owners.


----------



## dmayland78 (Oct 18, 2004)

ah30k said:


> No active current active offers and no intel on future offers so the best we can do is wait/hope. Trying to transfer from an HD would require a second level of hoping that those would be eligible. The most recent offer was only offered to Premier owners.


Thank you, I missed out on the last offer cycle and keeping my fingers cross for a new one....especially since the Alexa compatibility that is supposedly coming down the line.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Hook a cam to it and use it as a security DVR


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah that's the one with the same chipset as the 540 series S2. It was really under powered. It had laggy navigation and was actually slower then the previous generation hardware when transferring files via TiVoToGo, especially when using the wifi adapter.


Ah, well.  It served its role. I really didn't notice any real laggy navigation, but it was the only box I had to go on (and it's been steadier than Roamio and Bolt boxes). Transfer slowness in WiFi, absolutely--although ok for SD (I generally could stay ahead of the transfer in viewing, but it would be safer to start a 1/2-hour show transfer 10 minutes before starting viewing).

I can't complain--it was just over $100 after a sale special and a rebate via Best Buy, and eliminated having to buy a separate DVD player. (Of course, a Lifetime subscription a half-year later added to that, LOL. Although now is on a Bolt a dozen years later, after last year's $99 transfer special.) And, it introduced me to the joys of the TiVo and DVR worlds. 
​


----------



## dkreifus (Mar 27, 2006)

scandia101 said:


> Ok, so now we know that you have a series 2. You can record OTA tv by using one of the "coupon converter" boxes or you can record cable tv with a basic cable box called a DTA - digital transport adapter.
> 
> And you are wrong about that. The clarification of lifetime was made in January 2000 and your Tivo was introduced 4 years later in 2004.


What's a coupon converter box? I'm seriously out of the loop with Tivo stuff


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dkreifus said:


> What's a coupon converter box? I'm seriously out of the loop with Tivo stuff


That takes me back -> Coupon-eligible converter box - Wikipedia


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

dkreifus said:


> What's a coupon converter box? I'm seriously out of the loop with Tivo stuff





JoeKustra said:


> *That takes me back* -> Coupon-eligible converter box - Wikipedia


You mean, the things I have connected to my Series 2 TiVo and 2 older televisions?


----------



## brucedelta (Oct 2, 2001)

ah30k said:


> No active current active offers and no intel on future offers so the best we can do is wait/hope. Trying to transfer from an HD would require a second level of hoping that those would be eligible. The most recent offer was only offered to Premier owners.


How do you find out about these offers? I have two premier units with lifetime service, one is now making a hard drive squeal. I do not recall ever seeing an upgrade offer but got the March Madness email recently.
I called Tivo CS and they said they do not support repair of the premier anymore. I was surprised/disappointed that they did not offer me a deal any better than the March madness to upgrade. A few years ago when the other unit kept rebooting they offered to swap the hardware for $99 or $149, I forgot exactly, but I got to keep my lifetime service. If I wanted to buy a new style unit then they offered some $off the lifetime/all in. Now apparently they will not offer a hardware fix or any discount to get a new unit. Kind of disappointing.

Support told me if I wanted a 500GB he could do a discount on all in, but for some reason would not do that for the 3TB unit. How often do they run these offers to upgrade, as the noisy Tivo is the less used one and I could live with it for a bit?

By the way, I saw mentioned earlier in this thread about the Pre Jan 2000 one time swap. I actually was eligible for that from my original Tivo and ended up swapping to the DirectTV service when S2 came along. That was the best deal ever since then my account had Tivo I could add a second and change hardware to S3 while retaining lifetime service. After we moved to a residence with no DirectTV option in 2010 I got the 2 premiers with lifetime. I can not get too mad at Tivo since I have got my $ worth from them, but I am surprised they do not have an offer of some sort that at least equals a recent promotion they offered.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

brucedelta said:


> How do you find out about these offers? I have two premier units with lifetime service, one is now making a hard drive squeal. I do not recall ever seeing an upgrade offer but got the March Madness email recently.
> I called Tivo CS and they said they do not support repair of the premier anymore. I was surprised/disappointed that they did not offer me a deal any better than the March madness to upgrade. A few years ago when the other unit kept rebooting they offered to swap the hardware for $99 or $149, I forgot exactly, but I got to keep my lifetime service. If I wanted to buy a new style unit then they offered some $off the lifetime/all in. Now apparently they will not offer a hardware fix or any discount to get a new unit. Kind of disappointing.
> 
> Support told me if I wanted a 500GB he could do a discount on all in, but for some reason would not do that for the 3TB unit. How often do they run these offers to upgrade, as the noisy Tivo is the less used one and I could live with it for a bit?
> ...


Make sure that you're signed up (with TiVo directly) for TiVo emails--I get emails with the offers. But some people report never getting the emails. Candidly, here seems to be the safest place for offer notices.

On the 500GB offer, it actually typically is significantly cheaper to get the 500GB Bolt and then replace the hard drive yourself with a 3TB hard drive. It's relatively easy to do (can you remove 2 + 4 screws? and then the system itself does what it needs to with the hard drive, once the new hard drive is in place) and there are instructions here and videos on YouTube. The caveat: some people just don't like doing manual labor like this; and it could void your TiVo box warranty (TiVo tends to look the other way absent a user calling the situation to TiVo's attention or causing some issue, and users often (wisely) will put the original drive back in place before returning a warranty-covered box). Some people also will wait until the end of the warranty period before doing a hard drive replacement (but then you need to transfer any shows you want to save off of and then back to the box).

The biggest expense of a TiVo box often can be the Lifetime subscription. I'd wait for a nice Lifetime deal (if the CSR is not giving you one right now). (Also, if you only need OTA, the Roamio OTA, with included Lifetime, can be quite a deal. And some people easily add a cablecard adapter to that (inexpensive and relatively easy to do; there's a thread here on it) for cable use.)

There seem to be attractive Lifetime offers 1 or 2 times a year. The past few years, there's been a Lifetime deal of some sort Nov./Dec. I also would expect to see (but who knows?) further Lifetime transfer offers for pre-Roamio TiVo boxes--I think that TiVo would like to see them gone.


----------



## brucedelta (Oct 2, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> On the 500GB offer, it actually typically is significantly cheaper to get the 500GB Bolt and then replace the hard drive yourself with a 3TB hard drive. It's relatively easy to do (can you remove 2 + 4 screws? and then the system itself does what it needs to with the hard drive, once the new hard drive is in place) and there are instructions here and videos on YouTube.


How big is the 4 vs 6 tuner issue? The 3TB is the only way to get 6 as far as I can tell.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

brucedelta said:


> How big is the 4 vs 6 tuner issue? The 3TB is the only way to get 6 as far as I can tell.


Good point--I forgot that (as I do OTA, I only have the option of the Bolt and 4 tuners, the OTA number of tuners).

For me, I rarely need 4 tuners at 1 time, and even less more. But it all depends on your needs. Also, as I'm an OTA guy, no specialized cable channels here (the HBOs, etc. of the world)--and so, less content to record at one time. Having said that, I'm in a large urban area with many stations, and I watch too much TV.

I also have more than 1 TiVo and so can record anything beyond 4 on a separate box, if needed.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

brucedelta said:


> Support told me if I wanted a 500GB he could do a discount on all in...


 What was the deal/discount they were offering for that package with "Al In"?


----------



## brucedelta (Oct 2, 2001)

rdrrepair said:


> What was the deal/discount they were offering for that package with "Al In"?


I think it was $100 off, did not pay much attention and hard to understand without slowing down and confirming.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

brucedelta said:


> I think it was $100 off, did not pay much attention and hard to understand without slowing down and confirming.


If you can wait, sales have been (much, I believe?) better.


----------



## dmayland78 (Oct 18, 2004)

Any word on a March lifetime transfer promo. I received the March sales on the discounted boxes over the weekend, but no transfer options. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ah30k said:


> If later, you can only pray that they offer a promotion where they let you transfer for a $99 fee. They recently ran these but you needed to be transferring from a Premier so that wouldn't help.


Actually, the September Premiere offer followed an identical offer earlier in 2017, in March, targeting Series 2 & 3 boxes...

Transfer of Lifetime from Series 2 or Series 3 TiVo for $99, with purchase of new Bolt​
... so it would be wise to have any DVRs one might want eligible for any such future offers networked and connecting to the TiVo mothership ASAP, since we're *3 days away* from the date the S2/S3 offer was published last year.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Actually, the September Premiere offer followed an identical offer earlier in 2017, in March, targeting Series 2 & 3 boxes...
> 
> Transfer of Lifetime from Series 2 or Series 3 TiVo for $99, with purchase of new Bolt​
> ... so it would be wise to have any DVRs one might want eligible for any such future offers networked and connecting to the TiVo mothership ASAP, since we're *3 days away* from the date the S2/S3 offer was published last year.


Ooh, maybe I should connect up my old Series 2 and they'll let me do the deal again. Happy anniversary!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

ah30k said:


> If you were pre-2000 (or whatever that cutoff date was) you get one free transfer to a newer unit ($5xx value).
> If later, you can only pray that they offer a promotion where they let you transfer for a $99 fee. They recently ran these but you needed to be transferring from a Premier so that wouldn't help.


 My TiVoHD purchased in, I think 2007, was having power supply issues. I tried playing customer service roulette to see if they would let me in on the $99 to transfer LT to a new box deal. Noone did (after about 4 or 5 tries over two weeks). They eventually offered a TiVo-renewed 500gb Bolt for $99 with all-in for $349 (normally 500 something now).

I took them up on the offer. Love the Bolt (which came just today) but only AFTER I downgrade the OS...it came with Hydra. And my TiVoHD still has LT. After my wife and I move in a few weeks, I will look at fixing the PS myself and if I have no luck, maybe I'll buy a new one.....


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jlb said:


> My TiVoHD purchased in, I think 2007, was having power supply issues. I tried playing customer service roulette to see if they would let me in on the $99 to transfer LT to a new box deal. Noone did (*after about 4 or 5 tries over two weeks*). They eventually offered a TiVo-renewed 500gb Bolt for $99 with all-in for $349 (normally 500 something now).
> 
> I took them up on the offer. Love the Bolt (which came just today) but only AFTER I downgrade the OS...it came with Hydra. And my TiVoHD still has LT. After my wife and I move in a few weeks, I will look at fixing the PS myself and if I have no luck, maybe I'll buy a new one.....


Dedicated there!


----------



## dmayland78 (Oct 18, 2004)

jlb said:


> My TiVoHD purchased in, I think 2007, was having power supply issues. I tried playing customer service roulette to see if they would let me in on the $99 to transfer LT to a new box deal. Noone did (after about 4 or 5 tries over two weeks). They eventually offered a TiVo-renewed 500gb Bolt for $99 with all-in for $349 (normally 500 something now).
> 
> I took them up on the offer. Love the Bolt (which came just today) but only AFTER I downgrade the OS...it came with Hydra. And my TiVoHD still has LT. After my wife and I move in a few weeks, I will look at fixing the PS myself and if I have no luck, maybe I'll buy a new one.....


Anybody else have luck with going the customer service route?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dmayland78 said:


> Anybody else have luck with going the customer service route?


Since they are not allowing S3/HD's without service to sign up for new service, it's probably unlikely that you would get this offer if you are still on monthly, but you can always try.

Scott


----------



## dmayland78 (Oct 18, 2004)

HerronScott said:


> Since they are not allowing S3/HD's without service to sign up for new service, it's probably unlikely that you would get this offer if you are still on monthly, but you can always try.
> 
> Scott


Both my Premiere and HD are on lifetime service, so I am hoping to get a transfer option....seeing if anybody had success going through customer service as I have not seen any offers via email or otherwise.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dmayland78 said:


> Both my Premiere and HD are on lifetime service, so I am hoping to get a transfer option....seeing if anybody had success going through customer service as I have not seen any offers via email or otherwise.


They had offers last year to purchase a new Bolt and transfer lifetime service for $99 (I did it with an HD to get my son a Bolt for college). Unfortunately, we have no idea if they'll ever offer it again (transfers have not been very common).

Scott


----------



## dmayland78 (Oct 18, 2004)

Anybody receive a transfer promo recently? However, I am slightly less motivated now that they updated premieres to be compatible with Amazon Alexa.


----------

